# Learning a foreign language using Skype tribe



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

This tribe is for those of us who'd like an opportunity to converse by Skype with native speakers of the language that we'd like to learn, in exchange for giving the other person the opportunity to practice conversing with us in our native tongue.

In my case, I'd like to get a chance to practice conversing with native Spanish speakers who would also like to practice their English with me.

If anyone is interested in doing this, please send me a private message so that we can exchange Skype IDs and set up a time that's convenient for both of us to talk.

For those of you who are interested in practicing another language, you are welcome to post here in order to give native speakers of that language a chance to send you a private message so that you can connect with them.


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Actually, it looks like things have changed here and there is no option for sending private messages -- only public messages. Does anyone know if there's a way to send a private message?


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

It has been a long time since I have been to mothering, much has changed here and in my world. I came to look for info for a friend with new baby and found this forum.

This would have been nice for someone like me that is studying American Sign Language. This could have been nice tool for manual unspoken language as well.


----------

